# Hot Cutting Foam for Buildings



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topics/forumid/8/Default.aspx
I was contacted and asked what happened to my page on working foam. I didn't even notice that it was missing from the links on my page.
I added it to the links and am sorry if it inconvenienced anyone who may have been using it. 


I have been working on adding new information to the page and must have dumped it from the list. 



http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/foamcutter/foamcutter.htm


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi, 

I really appreciate all the trouble you go to in order to share your expertise with the rest of us! Thanks! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bill23a (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr Wallace without people like you this hobby would not be as enjouable as it is. Thanks so much for sharing all your info


----------

